# Spitfire MK-IX vs Messerchmitt Me109G-6



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 17, 2018)

WHich one was better in a dogfight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2018)

Really?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 18, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Really?


Yes


----------

